# [solved]fetchmail Problem

## Florian.K

Hallo

Ich versuche mich grade an der  einrichtung von mutt fetchmail und procmail, nach dieser Anleitung

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/guide-to-mutt.xml

Nun bin ich soweit das ich mit fetchmail die mails abrufen will, aber irgentwie passiert nix

```
fetchmail -akv -m "/usr/bin/procmail -d %5"                     

fetchmail: 6.2.5.2 fragt ab pop.gmail.com (Protokoll POP3) um Di 

03 Jan 2006 21:13:25 CET: Abfrage gestartet

```

was mache ich da falsch?

Hier ist die .fetchmailrc

```
poll pop.gmail.com protocol pop3 user "*********" password "********"
```

Mit Thunderbird o.ä klappt es.

----------

## benjamin200

pass deine Config mal so an:

```

poll serveraddress

        proto pop3

        user "deinUSERname"

        pass "deinUSERpasswort"

        is dahin@kopieren.site

        fetchall

```

dahin@kopieren.site = das Konto, wo die Mails hin gefatcht werden sollen.

Achja, die Anführungszeichen sollen der Config erhalten bleiben.

Viel Erfolg!

----------

## Florian.K

Hallo 

danke für die schnelle Antwort, aber was muss ich hier angeben?

```
dahin@kopieren.site
```

Das verstehe ich noch nicht wirklich.

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> danke für die schnelle Antwort, aber was muss ich hier angeben?
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

das ist die Adresse wohin die mails von Deinem ISP verschoben werden. Deswegen willst du ja fetchmail einsetzen, mails bei AOL/T-ONLINE/etc. abholen und an deine eigene (auf dem Server vorhanden oder via DNS erreichbar) verschieben. 

Sieht dann so aus:

- Mail liegt bei 1und1 auf dem Server

- Fetchmail holt die Mails ab und legt sie auf deinem PC im Wohnzimmer ab

- Fetchmail fängt die Mails und verschiebt / sendet sie z.b. an florain.k@mein-server.de

- Fetchmail wird beendet

----------

## Florian.K

Hm, eigentlich wollte ich nur das ich meine gmail Adresse abrufen kann, mehr nicht.

Aber halt non-gui

----------

## flash49

 *Florian.K wrote:*   

> Hallo 
> 
> danke für die schnelle Antwort, aber was muss ich hier angeben?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Das würde bedeuten, daß die mail zu einer anderen Mailadresse weitergeleitet wird. Wenn ich mir die Anleitung so ansehe willst du aber die mails lokal herunterladen.

Warum benutzt du eigendlich nicht direkt die pop3 funktion von mutt? Die Variante in der Anleitung bringt dir so erstmal keine große Verbesserung, außer das die mails im hintergrund geladen werden.

----------

## Florian.K

Hm , ich dachte mutt kann das nicht, ich weis es nicht, ich habe mich halt nur nach der Anleitung gerichtet, wenn das nur mit mutt alleine geht, wäre noch besser, brauche ich keine 3 Programme.

Nur wie geht das, habe dazu noch nix gefunden

----------

## flash49

goggle suche:"pop3 mutt" Der erste Treffer ist sogar eine Deutsche Anleitung...

http://www.pl-berichte.de/t_programme/mutt.html

 *Quote:*   

> Nur wie geht das, habe dazu noch nix gefunden

 

Da muß ich aber mal ganz frech fragen: Hast du überhaupt gesucht?

----------

## Florian.K

Ja ich habe gesucht, ich hatte aber nur das hier gefunden

http://www.bursik.net/kb/linux/mutt/manual-4.html

und das hat mir leider nicht geholfen, habe wohl nach dem falschen gesucht

Danke

----------

## Deever

mutt mit den entsprechenden USE-Flags emergen. Welche das sind, verrät dir ein

```
$ emerge mutt -pv
```

Fall wider Erwarten Probleme auftreten sollten, erwiesen sich Google und /dev/brain als hilfsbereite Freunde.

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## flash49

 *Florian.K wrote:*   

> Ja ich habe gesucht, ich hatte aber nur das hier gefunden
> 
> http://www.bursik.net/kb/linux/mutt/manual-4.html
> 
> und das hat mir leider nicht geholfen.
> ...

 

Wenn mich mir die Anleitung so ansehe kann ich das durchaus verstehen...    :Razz: 

----------

## Florian.K

Ok habe festgestellt das man damit leider nur Mails abrufen kann, nicht Senden, muss also doch fetchmail, procmail und mutt nutzen.

```
poll serveraddress

        proto pop3

        user "deinUSERname"

        pass "deinUSERpasswort"

        is dahin@kopieren.site

        fetchall 
```

das hatten wir ja schon, hat mein problem aber noch nicht gelöst.

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ok habe festgestellt das man damit leider nur Mails abrufen kann, nicht Senden, muss also doch fetchmail, procmail und mutt nutzen.
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

wird dein Problem auch nicht lösen. 

Fetchmail ist zum abholen, mutt zum lesen und schreiben, procmail zum sortieren und nbsmtp ist ein einfacher MTA.

----------

## Florian.K

Hm, und wie löse ich dann mein Problem?

Wenn ich die Anleitung richtig verstenden habe dann kann ich damit Mails abrufen und senden oder?

----------

## benjamin200

vermutlich garnichts, nur ist dein POP3 Mailbox bei deinem ISP leer.

----------

## Florian.K

 *Quote:*   

> vermutlich garnichts, nur ist dein POP3 Mailbox bei deinem ISP leer.

 

nein sind 2 Mails im Posteingang, und es ist gmail, das hat nix mit meinem ISP zu tun, ich glaube irgentwie reden wir aneinander vorbei.

Ich möchte mit einem non GUI Tool mails abrufen und senden, und zwar von www.gmail.com

Mit GUI Tools ala Thunderbird usw. klappt es

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> BeitragVerfasst am: Mi Jan 04, 2006 12:22 am    Titel:
> 
> Zitat:
> ...

 

liegen die beiden Mails in Thunderbird (abgeholt von qmail) oder sind sie noch auf dem Mail-Server von qmail und du kannst sie vie Webmail einsehen?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich möchte mit einem non GUI Tool mails abrufen und senden, und zwar von www.gmail.com
> 
> Mit GUI Tools ala Thunderbird usw. klappt es
> ...

 

das hab ich schon mitbekommen - lösung = mutt.

Was genau ist den dein Problem? 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nun bin ich soweit das ich mit fetchmail die mails abrufen will, aber irgentwie passiert nix
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

kann hier keine Fehler nachvollziehen, was sollte den passieren?

----------

## Florian.K

 *Quote:*   

> liegen die beiden Mails in Thunderbird (abgeholt von qmail) oder sind sie noch auf dem Mail-Server von qmail und du kannst sie vie Webmail einsehen?
> 
> 

 

Sind noch auf dem mail server von gmail, und ich kann per Webinterfache darauf zugreifen

 *Quote:*   

> kann hier keine Fehler nachvollziehen, was sollte den passieren?

 

Ich dachte er muss da mails abrufen, in der anleitung steht, man solle den Befehl ausführen und wenn es funktioniert weitermachen, ich dachte da kommen dann meldungen wie  "5 mails geholt" oder so

Ich habe dann ja auch weitergemacht laut anleitung, aber es werden keine mails abgerufen

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ich dachte da kommen dann meldungen wie "5 mails geholt" oder so 
> 
> 

 

Denke ist nicht wissen. Was sagt den dein Syslogger wenn du das oben erwähnte Kommando ausführst?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich habe dann ja auch weitergemacht laut anleitung, aber es werden keine mails abgerufen
> 
> 

 

Kann ich dir nicht sagen, schau mal im Syslogger nach ob die Mails abgeholt wurden.

----------

## Florian.K

Hm da haste mich jetzt auf meinem Pferdefuss erwischt

Wie mache ich das mit dem syslogger?

Ich mus gestehen das ich mich damit noch amsolut nicht beschäftigt habe, habe nur syslog-ng installiert, aber noch nie gebraucht  :Embarassed: 

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie mache ich das mit dem syslogger? 
> 
> 

 

öffne die Konsole, und gib folgendes Kommando ein:

```

tail -f /var/log/messages

```

Halte die Konsole offen, und mach eine zweite auf. Hier gibst du den Befehl wie im HowTo beschrieben ein und verfolgst im Anschluss was sich auf deinem System tut (siehe erste Konsole). Aber lass uns auch was sehen  :Smile: 

EDIT:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich mus gestehen das ich mich damit noch amsolut nicht beschäftigt habe, habe nur syslog-ng installiert, aber noch nie gebraucht 
> 
> 

 

ich hoffe er läuft auch. Checken mit rc-status

----------

## Florian.K

```
/var/log/messages
```

gibt es nicht!

Ich denke ich mache Morgen weiter, is schon spät

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> /var/log/messages
> ...

 

dann läuft dein syslogger nicht. Siehe letzen Post.

----------

## Florian.K

Ok habe syslog-ng gestartet , dann 

tail -f /var/log/messages  ausgeführt

kommt folgendes

```
 flo # tail -f /var/log/messages

Jan  4 00:45:38 wuzzaa syslog-ng[18493]: syslog-ng version 1.6.8 starting

Jan  4 00:45:38 wuzzaa syslog-ng[18493]: Changing permissions on special file /dev/tty12

```

wenn ich nun

```
fetchmail -akv -m "/usr/bin/procmail -d %T"                     

fetchmail: 6.2.5.2 fragt ab pop.gmail.com (Protokoll POP3) um Mi 04 Jan 2006 00:45:53 CET: Abfrage gestartet

```

ausführe ändert sich nix

----------

## benjamin200

erhälst du danach wieder ein Prompt?

hast du die berechtigung auf die file gesetzt?

----------

## Florian.K

nein erhalte keinen Prompt

ja die berechtigung habe ich gesetzt

Edit: Mir fällt da grade ein das gmail ssl haben will, vielleicht liegt es daran

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Edit: Mir fällt da grade ein das gmail sichere Autentivizierung haben will, vielleicht liegt es daran
> 
> 

 

dann bau mal 

```

--ssl

```

in deinen Aufruf ein.

EDIT:

--ssl kannst du vergessen, da es für eine sichere Verbindung und nicht für die Authentifizierung zuständig ist. Sorry. Ich glaube aber, das fetchmail den Authentifizierungsmechanismus selbst aus handelt.

----------

## Florian.K

Hab ich grade nun komme ich schon mal weiter, muss nun erstmal schauen was er da so alles von sich gegeben hat

Danke schonmal für deine Gedult

----------

## benjamin200

die ssl option sollte nicht zu Erfolg führen, da es nicht die Authentifzierung betrifft (siehe letzten EDIT Eintrag).

EDIT:

Da war ich wohl zu schnell. Habe im Netz noch herausgefunden das du für gmail ein Zertifikat für fetchmail & gmail benötigst. Ist sogar ein HowTo dabei, welches sich jedoch auf fetchmail und eine Serverumgebung mit postfix, mysql etc. bezieht.

Das sollte jedoch kein Problem sein. Beachte einfach 

die fetchmail Konfiguration ab Punkt "5. Safety First: Configure fetchmail with STARTTLS"

Quelle:

http://souptonuts.sourceforge.net/postfix_tutorial.html

----------

## Florian.K

Hallo

Doch klappt, ich habe in die .fetchmailrc ssl hinzugefügt und schon klappt es.

gmail braucht ssl, das mit der Sicheren Authentivizierung war wohl ein missverständniss meinerseits

```
poll pop.gmail.com with     

   proto pop3

   user "*******"

   pass "********"

   no rewrite

   ssl

   sslfingerprint "59:51:61:89:CD:DD:B2:35:94:BB:44:97:A0:39:D5:B4"
```

----------

## benjamin200

perfekt, hättest auch umständlicher mit den Zertifikaten anstellen können. 

Siehe http://souptonuts.sourceforge.net/postfix_tutorial.html

Na dann viel Spass mit mutt  :Smile: 

EDIT:

woher hast du den FINGERPRINT?

----------

## Florian.K

 *Quote:*   

> woher hast du den FINGERPRINT?

 

Der stand beim erstan mal als ich fetchmail ausgeführt habe ziehmlich am anfang, den habe ich einfach übernommen.

Klappt jetzt alles, kommt auch alles in meinen Mailordner , kann die mails mit mutt zwar irgentwie nicht lesen, aber das schaffe ich auch noch

Für alle die mal das selbe Problem haben sollten:

So muss die .fetchmailrc ausssehen mit sll umleitung über procmail in die INBOX

(der Fingerprint ist für gmail)

```

poll pop.gmail.com with # server

   proto pop3                #protokoll

   user "*******"         #username

   pass "*******"         #userpasswort

   no rewrite                  # weis ich nicht genau denke das eine mail nicht doppelt geholt wird

   ssl                            # ssl wird benutzt

   sslfingerprint "59:51:61:89:CD:DD:B2:35:94:BB:44:97:A0:39:D5:B4" #ssl fingerprint (hier gmail)

   mda /usr/bin/procmail  #umleitung über procmail

   to flo # in die inbox von flo (wird in .muttrc eingestellt)

```

Danke für deine Gedult & Hilfe

----------

